
Turing is being pardoned, which is short of being exonerated. - ColinWright
http://www.newstatesman.com/david-allen-green/2013/07/putting-right-wrong-done-alan-turing
======
mjn
Somewhat related: [http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/why-im-not-supporting-
campaign-f...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/why-im-not-supporting-campaign-
for.html)

------
hartror
Flagged, not only is this an old article but the consensus around the traps
for the current links is they are fakes that a couple of lazy mainstream news
site picked up unverified.

~~~
hartror
I was wrong. Unflagged.

------
spatz2013
I'm sure he's excited.

